# Endurance Stallions



## esphorses (Oct 7, 2014)

Hi, It has been a while since I have been on but I wanted to ask if anyone knew a good endurance stallion for a mare I have. Her registered name is Sarmadee Moniet (Egyptian Arabian) and half sister to my stallion HusanFaris of the Nile. I am in ND so I am looking at states surrounding my area. 

We just had a filly born on Valentines she is beautiful straight black. I am very happy with what my stallion produces but obviously it does not work for my mare mentioned above. 

We have been busy of late and have just updated our website. Please visit us at eaglesandarabians.

My mare is bay so I am looking for a stallion that is bay or black.


----------



## sabowin (May 8, 2010)

I'm in Oregon, so a bit of a hike from SD (But I think at least one of these are able to ship semen), but I have a couple of friends with stallions they've competed on and are beginning to seek "dates" for. 

HCC Elessar is own by Kristen (Maholland) Grace, if you want to look either of them up in AERC. He's compact and handsome, and VERY gentlemanly around the ladies. We've camped right next to him with a couple of mares and a "gay" gelding with no trouble. He has his own Facebook page: https://www.facebook.com/hccelessar/?fref=ts He has at least one foal on the ground already.

SAR Tiki Rock On is another handsome boy, ridden by Darlene Anderson. He had an injury this past year, and likely won't be competing anymore, but they're hoping he'll recover to be able to do breedings. I believe his only foal so far is still in utero.

Both these boys have completed Tevis and have some other great accomplishments under their belts. Good luck finding a nice baby daddy for your mare!


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

I could name you some good stallions on the East Coast, but nothing in your area. Do you want live cover vs shipped semen?


----------

